# Product Test:Magnetic Drill



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Successful Farming. (Slow loading).

Regards, Mike

https://www.agriculture.com/video/product-test-team-magnetic-drill


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have access to one, normally only borrow it for drilling truck frames. Handy tool but personally I can't see spending the money on one as I can get some pretty large pieces into either drill press.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Idk why but anything you can put in a drill press or drill I will either strip or break. Always been like that so I'd assume it was the same thing here.... Except that the bit would cost me more... Lol


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Me likes.....
Proprietary bits?


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

They are nice, if you do enough of that kind of work to justify it. Used one that you moved with a hand truck and hung it in place with a crane. Always a good idea to keep them hooked to something, or sooner or latter Delbert Dumbshit is going to trip over the cord and unplug it. Hung one in place one time but the base hung out in space aways and it wanted to tip back. No problem, weld a plate onto the base metal. Slapped a chuck of steel up there, turned on the magnet and everything is held in place, Delbert ain't so dumb. Now All Delbert has to do is get a couple tacks in place, move the drill and finish welding. Hit it with the welder and bubble gum would have penetrated better, looked better, and been stronger. Well not my, I mean Delbert's, first welding job, check the gas, turn up the heat and make a bigger mess. More heat, and a better ground, added cuss words. Well Delbert figured out magnetic fields and welding don't work so good together.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I have a Hougan with slugger bits. Can use a Jacobs up to 5/8 shanks also. Like Bobby says,I wouldn't give it up. Cheaper than a broken wrist too.
We put cover boards on an in row ripper this past fall. Did 10 holes through 3/4 T1 plate in under an hour. 5/8" bolts. It's one of things that you dont realize it value until you use one.

Edit: if you need approval from the appropriations committee (wife) the broken wrist line works. ☺


----------

